# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  SONY TC-WR800

## nassosxlvbros

Κι άλλη μια επισκευή...ένα διπλό κασσετόφωνο που χάνει στροφές και θέλει μοτέρ...είναι 12βολτο και βγάζει 4 καλώδια...υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρούμε κάτι;Το ντεκ είναι σαν καινούργιο (και made in Japan)και είναι αμαρτία να πάει στην ανακύκλωση... :Sad:

----------


## mystaki g

η βαζεις το απλο η βγαζεις την πλακετα με τα τεσσερα καλωδια και την βαζεις στο απλο μοτερ/πρεπει να βγουν η πλαλετες ,δεν ειναι δυσκολο

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> η βαζεις το απλο η βγαζεις την πλακετα με τα τεσσερα καλωδια και την βαζεις στο απλο μοτερ/πρεπει να βγουν η πλαλετες ,δεν ειναι δυσκολο


Ψιλλιάζομαι πως για να έχει 4 καλώδια μάλλον θα είναι ή για έλεγχο ταχύτητας ή για τη διπλάσια ταχύτητα εγγραφής...θα δείξει.... :Wink:

----------


## east electronics

οχι μην το χαλασεις υπαρχουν μοτερια σαν και αυτα αβερτα

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Ψιλλιάζομαι πως για να έχει 4 καλώδια μάλλον θα είναι ή για έλεγχο ταχύτητας ή για τη διπλάσια ταχύτητα εγγραφής...θα δείξει....


 

έτσι ακριβώς είναι
 θα το ζητήσεις απο τη sony με κωδικό    (χ33434081)

----------


## mystaki g

> Το ντεκ είναι σαν καινούργιο (και made in Japan)και είναι αμαρτία να πάει στην ανακύκλωση...


αυτο δεν το προσεξα.Και εγω συμφωνω με τα παιδια/κριμα ειναι,μονο καινουργιο.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> έτσι ακριβώς είναι
>  θα το ζητήσεις απο τη sony με κωδικό    (χ33434081)


Στη Sony (στη Πειραιώς) το είχε πάει για επισκευή ο φίλος μου πριν καιρό,μάλιστα πέρασα εγώ και το παρέλαβα ανεπισκεύαστο....μου είπαν πως δεν υπάρχει τίποτα από αυτό το μοντέλο... :Confused1:  :Confused1:  και γω θεωρώ πως κάτι θα υπάρχει,στο μεταξύ δεν έχει γρατζουνιά ούτε άλλη φθορά...σε ποια SONY  ζητάω αυτόν τον κωδικό; (γιατί σε αυτούς εκεί κάτω δεν ξαναπάω βαριούνται)

----------

